# Harvested 6" Purple O.G. Kush plants!!! PICS!!!



## SC3Stoner (Jun 6, 2009)

Harvested my 2 6" O.G. Kush plants today. I was planning on taking them into week 10 but after finding some spider mites this morning they got the cut at week 9. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## nukkchorris (Jun 6, 2009)

HOLY SHIT! Thats some serious dank man...good job. To bad you only got an eighth or so! Savor it, .1 of a gram would probably get you high, jesus look at it


----------



## 420forever1289 (Jun 6, 2009)

goddamn thats one little shit........ looks like itl kick ur ass tho......kudos on the tasty bud


----------



## blazinbudsforever (Jun 6, 2009)

niiice tricromes and color, how did you get it so small and no branches? 
a couple blunts and no more weed lol not for me but great quality


----------



## jm30 (Jun 6, 2009)

All that work for a weekend's worth of smoke. Looks mighty tasty though.


----------



## brasmith (Jun 6, 2009)

Your 2 grams are awsome...love em'! They are beautiful, truely, and cute. Should knock you right on your ass from the concentrated dank


----------



## spliffbazz (Jun 6, 2009)

+rep deadly little plants what was it clones flowered from root r wat? nice job...peace

spliffbazz


----------



## fuck (Jun 6, 2009)

Coolest thing i've seen all day. You could put those in ur garden and n o one would notice lewlz direct sunlight


----------



## SC3Stoner (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys! Check out the thread in my sig for detailed reasons why these girls were so small, but in short they went into shock early on then flowered....

Got a wet weight today of 11g. Hopefully I get 5-6g dry.


----------



## GrimReefa (Jun 6, 2009)

there so cute lol x


----------



## jsgrwn (Jun 7, 2009)

wow, ummm...dank lookin herbs...i hear if you play music they get a lil bigger


----------



## CaveChest (Jun 7, 2009)

Coolest grow ever. seriously man you should be proud of that they are some of the nicest lookin buds EVER! scew weight that shits the best.


----------



## haze2 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice nugs next time make them bigger!!!!!!!


----------



## Kingb420 (Jun 7, 2009)

a weekends worth of smoke? i can smoke those both up in 2 hits! 

cool experiment though man


----------



## haze2 (Jun 7, 2009)

Lmfao!!!!!!!!


----------



## jact55 (Jun 7, 2009)

wow, that could be one badass mini sog if you had like 100 of those.


----------



## SC3Stoner (Jun 8, 2009)

So 2 days after harvest and I have about a blunts worth left hahaha!! But Holy shit!!! The smoke, smell, taste, and high are incredible. Ive had a few people come over to sneak a peak and their reactions that I grew this stuff under a little 150hps is priceless hahahaha!!! Never got a dry weight but Im assuming right around 6g total. Well worth it.... Well worth it!!


----------



## raiders542 (Jun 9, 2009)

how do i make a plant like that


----------



## Got#'sbutstillsmokeroache (Jun 9, 2009)

I would imagine this is about the type plant you would get if you go straight from seed to 12/12? I can't find very much information about going straight from seed to 12/12.


----------



## SC3Stoner (Jun 10, 2009)

Got#'sbutstillsmokeroache said:


> I would imagine this is about the type plant you would get if you go straight from seed to 12/12? I can't find very much information about going straight from seed to 12/12.



Even with 12/12 I dont think you could keep them this small. These girls were stuck at 4" for 2 months at 18/6. I think I put them under the hps too soon.


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Jun 11, 2009)

sadness!

premature-note that it will shrink 75%

i dont know why ppl keep tellin you its an eighth-more like a gram if that!!
oh yea-you should never cut a plant b4 its ready just because of some stupid lil mites

heres an example of not ready yet:


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Jun 11, 2009)

1. That is some serious dank!
2. I'm not mocking what you did (you grew some serious fucking dank after all), but why did you grow your plants so tiny? (Did you do some sort of Soil Sea of green type shit?) I'm just curious is all considering those genetics would make some crazy good monsters.


----------



## vapedg13 (Jun 11, 2009)

Ya thats one good and bad thing about the purple kush.....its stays small.....I vegged a PK under 2-1000 watters for 2 months and its in bud now (week 8 ).....its only 18 inches tall


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Jun 11, 2009)

Why would you waste 2 months doing that? 

I'm not saying they're not cool or dank or whatever, but that seems like such a waste of time, effort, and money...


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 11, 2009)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> Why would you waste 2 months doing that?
> 
> I'm not saying they're not cool or dank or whatever, but that seems like such a waste of time, effort, and money...


cool test though


----------



## SC3Stoner (Jun 12, 2009)

spagettiheady420 said:


> sadness!
> 
> premature-note that it will shrink 75%
> 
> ...


 
looking back the only thing I regret is not revegging them when they finally started to come out of shock



Ronjohn7779 said:


> 1. That is some serious dank!
> 2. I'm not mocking what you did (you grew some serious fucking dank after all), but why did you grow your plants so tiny? (Did you do some sort of Soil Sea of green type shit?) I'm just curious is all considering those genetics would make some crazy good monsters.


 Read the thread in my sig. Explains everything



beginningbotanist420 said:


> Why would you waste 2 months doing that?
> 
> I'm not saying they're not cool or dank or whatever, but that seems like such a waste of time, effort, and money...



waste of time effort and money??? lol

How much could I have spent on these 2 ladies? and how much time and effort could possible have gone in to them? lol I woke them and put them to bed... watered every few days.....


----------



## massmurda420 (Jun 12, 2009)

he may have more plants then them going too


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm not saying its not cool, but if that was your goal, thats kinda shootin low...


----------



## BlitzZ (Jun 12, 2009)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> I'm not saying its not cool, but if that was your goal, thats kinda shootin low...


everyone starts somewhere different, nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## vapedg13 (Jun 12, 2009)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> Why would you waste 2 months doing that?
> 
> I'm not saying they're not cool or dank or whatever, but that seems like such a waste of time, effort, and money...


 
Dude what are you talking about????? I bet ya theres a QP (4ozs) on my PK

I been growing for 15 years....Since I was 30 yrs old.....I grow all my plants for 7-8 weeks of veg....I normally get 7-8 ozs(1/2 a pound) or more per plant

Look at my grow journal and then come talk to me https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/187249-vapes-clonesdirect-grow-pre-98-a.html


----------



## SC3Stoner (Jun 12, 2009)

massmurda420 said:


> he may have more plants then them going too



somebodys catching on.....


----------



## BLUNTSLAOT (Jul 20, 2009)

looks piff to me, i love the bonsai's as much as i love the monsters.


----------



## Jurb (Jul 20, 2009)

that shit looks bomb digitty, fuck the haters. obviously you didnt set out to grow them that small, but nice looking none the less


----------



## ganjman (Jul 20, 2009)

You grew a singular spliff for [how many months] ??


----------



## txhomegrown (Jul 20, 2009)

It looks like marijuana, only smaller!


----------



## justsaymint (Jul 20, 2009)

it sucks u had to wait ten weeks for that


----------



## snail240 (Jul 20, 2009)

Why is everyone negative? Hes happy, its not your grow so it doesnt have to satisfy YOU its not YOURS. Ill be damned I ever post pics every thread has asshole haters. I didnt read not ONE person try to help him possibly but tell him what or why he should or shouldnt do somthing or he wasted his time. Well you jerks waisted band width on telling him the god damned obvious.....


Nice grow man maybe your light was to close. Sometimes they just wont grow up anymore because of the light some strains wont grow close they are resistent to heat so they avoid it.


----------



## SC3Stoner (Jul 20, 2009)

Haha thanks alot guys! These plants were fun as hell to grow. Just stuck em in there with the rest of my ladies and let em do their thing. Not much to it.


----------



## justsaymint (Jul 20, 2009)

snail ur an idiot theyre obvioulsy autos


----------



## txhomegrown (Jul 20, 2009)

snail240 said:


> Why is everyone negative? Hes happy, its not your grow so it doesnt have to satisfy YOU its not YOURS. Ill be damned I ever post pics every thread has asshole haters. I didnt read not ONE person try to help him possibly but tell him what or why he should or shouldnt do somthing or he wasted his time. Well you jerks waisted band width on telling him the god damned obvious.....
> 
> 
> Nice grow man maybe your light was to close. Sometimes they just wont grow up anymore because of the light some strains wont grow close they are resistent to heat so they avoid it.


 
Lighten up dude. I for one, was just having a little fun with the guy. When I first started growing I would have been the happiest fucker on the planet to have grown a couple of buds that looked like that. Keep growing guy, if you can start to get buds that look like that without the problems that stunted this plant, you are gonna be up to your ears in bad ass smoke.


----------



## il3fe (Jul 20, 2009)

they are some frosty lookin cute lil fuckin buds! props on the frostiness!
how does it smoke?


----------



## ganjman (Jul 21, 2009)

justsaymint said:


> snail ur an idiot theyre obvioulsy autos


They have the size of autos, but you dont KNOW they're autos.... so if anything, i do beleive your the idiot. You cant just look and say that outright.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice looking plants loving the crystals on it. If this is your first grow is great to grow some killer buds like that even if the yield is small. Everytime i grow i always keep one plant really small. I got my own strain i bred growing and out of the 5 plants the small one smells the dankiest. The same with my last grow, I just keep the plant in a small pot for the whole grow. It tends to stay small let me see if i can take a pic with my webcam to show u the lil one. For my next grow im gonna grow loads of lil plants keep em small and tasty. 

You are using a 150hps its best to keep ur plants small when using a 150hps as the light wont penetrate down to the lower buds. So I think if the plants stayed small was a blessing in disguise. If it grew to full size ur plant would no way be as dank as it looks in ur pics. The bottom buds would be airy like and not as potent the whole plant wouldnt get enough light. 

Good luck with your next grow and if you do have any problems or want advice create a thread so you can get some help. 


Evil


----------



## Cyproz (Jul 21, 2009)

i love how those are, those look so tasty man. they may be small but that means they had less to make dank therefore they are extra dank!!


----------



## Swak (Jul 22, 2009)

How? That is pretty awesome.


----------



## husalife (Jul 23, 2009)

Those are beautiful, long gone by now im sure but wow very beautiful NuGz.


----------



## din'e medicine (Oct 12, 2009)

Where did you get the Purple OG seeds from? I want some


----------



## StangFreak69 (Oct 12, 2009)

fuck the haters man. that is some of the coolest plants ive ever seen. its not hard to grow a big plant. nice job bro!


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Oct 12, 2009)

where did you get them seeds i cant find them


----------



## SC3Stoner (Oct 15, 2009)

Got the seeds from a sack I bought


----------



## razoredge (Oct 15, 2009)

hell yeah, thats the og i been playing with.. looks just like that, fire fire fire..


----------



## trevorb9 (Oct 16, 2009)

hahahah damn that is some small shit why even bother


----------



## supdro (Oct 17, 2009)

the cutest ever!!!!!!!!!!! 2 joints for 2 months work. Oh well. next time you will get 2lbs


----------



## stealthymurph (Sep 7, 2010)

how was the smoke?


----------



## stealthymurph (Sep 7, 2010)

great job btw


----------

